# KA24DE knock sensor 1 circuit malfunction



## BUZZ!#(& (Jul 24, 2004)

*KA24DE engine, knock sensor 1 circuit malfunction*

My 240SX with a [email protected]$DE engine has a code PO325 (knock sensor) and a code P1400 (emission controller), which is probably related. I looked around for vacuum line holes/cracks (none apparent), manually checked the diaphragm of the EGR (moves freely), looked for loose wires etc and found one. There was a wire unclipped from a device that is right in front of the oil filter. I am thinking that is the problem, as the CEL came on about 100 miles after the last oil change at EXPRESS lube and the ham handed guy there could easily have disconnected that wire while changing my oil filter. Problem is I don't have a service manual on this car to identify part locations. I don't know if that thing I put the wire clip back onto is the knock sensor1 that the code reader printout referred to. The light is still on, of course! The parts guy at the dealer I called says it will cost about $70 to put my car on their computer just to clear the CEL. I just came back inside from pulling the main fuse turning off the power to the computer, which is my attempt at defeating the robbers at the dealership. So while I am waiting to get the CEL off by totally draining the computer of power overnight, does anybody know the location of knock sensor1 and/or what that device is right in front of the oil filter? It apears to be screwed into the block about an inch and a half in front of the oil filter. I love this car. I am the original owner. It was manufactured in March of 1994, it is a concord grey color, which is the original color and is still in very good body and interior and engine shape. I keep it clean and running smoothly. This CEL is pissing me off. First one, and I have had this sweet ride for almost 10 years, and 193K miles.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BUZZ!#(& said:


> Problem is I don't have a service manual on this car to identify part locations.



Now you do... KA24DE service manual <---- right click, save as

to clear the ecu yourself, disconnect the battery for a few minutes then push in the brake pedal for about 30seconds. Reconnect the battery and go drive it. This is for OBDI of course


----------



## BUZZ!#(& (Jul 24, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Now you do... KA24DE service manual <---- right click, save as
> 
> to clear the ecu yourself, disconnect the battery for a few minutes then push in the brake pedal for about 30seconds. Reconnect the battery and go drive it. This is for OBDI of course


 Thanks, OPIUM aka Dale Dribble. I really appreciate the direction to zeroyon.com tech files. I am low tech here on my old IBM. No can do zip files but I'll have a friend download it for me onto a CD-ROM. 

The darn light is still on this morning. My thought was, pull the ignition fuse overnight. Didn't work. May have to get off my lazy and remove both battery cables, as you recommended. Thanks again!

BUZZ


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

make sure you do the brake pedal thing as well.. that drains the ecu's power


----------

